# Question about running staggered wheels on an mk4 r32.



## GDubbGTI (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a set of BBS RS' and i want to use them on my next car, a mk4 r32.
Specs: 17x8 ET43 with 205/45/17
17x9 ET40 with 215/45/17
Is it safe to run these or will it mess up my haldex?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Question about running staggered wheels on an mk4 r32. (GDubbGTI)*

yes to staggered fitment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








probably no to those tire sizes
might wanna check with the awd boys about this one...
having bigger OD in the rear tire may cause **** in a front bias AWD, some of the rear bias AWD (skyline, Porsche Carrera 4) have a bit of difference in the stock size od's. but the center diff reacts differently to smaller front wheels on a rear bias awd. but im not 100% on whether itll mess things up..... check the awd forum
id sell em and get some 255/35R18's for all four corners, on the stock R32 rims...































_Modified by Undicided at 2:44 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Question about running staggered wheels on an mk4 r32. (Undicided)*

You need to keep 3% or closer to each other in rolling diameter.

Edit:
Sizes should work.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 2:03 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Question about running staggered wheels on an mk4 r32. (GDubbGTI)*

the stock sizes for a '08 carrera 4 are exacly 3% different
yours are only 1%.... 
math....check it if ya want....
fomula 
W= width in mm
AR= aspect ratio %
D= rim diameter

(2(W*AR)/25.4))+D = tire diam in inches
carrera 4 as per 1010tires.com
235/40R18 front = 25.4"
295/35R18 rear = 26.1
---------------------------
26.1-25.4=0.7
0.7/25.4=0.02756
meaning the rear tire is 0.7 inches or 3% larger than the front
205/45R17 = 24.3
215/45R17 = 24.6
------------------------
24.6 - 24.6 = 0.3
0.3/24.3 = 0.0123457
meaning the rear tire is only 1% bigger than the front








i stand behind my math but if i missed something, dont be a dick.... just let me know......this is how we learn.
















BASED ON THIS MATH AND WHAT 1.8T DUDE SAID....YOU SHOULD BE FINE


_Modified by Undicided at 1:22 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Question about running staggered wheels on an mk4 r32. (JDriver1.8t)*

my only issue is..... 17's on an r32.....








18'z biatch!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Question about running staggered wheels on an mk4 r32. (Undicided)*

oh and ET's and rim width dont mean fack all as far as rolling diam and center diff wear if they fit the car and they dont rub inside the wheel well when you turn your ok.... if they stick out like a gokart thats your business.... slam it too far to the ground and youll rub if thats the case.
did you have those rims on a mk4 before?


_Modified by Undicided at 2:40 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Question about running staggered wheels on an mk4 r32. (Undicided)*

as far as fitment, are they 5x100?
If so, then you will need spacers in the front for sure, but the rear will be up to you.


----------



## GDubbGTI (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Question about running staggered wheels on an mk4 r32. (JDriver1.8t)*

nah they are 5x114.3 
i bought them off a friend that had them on a mk4 gti. i put them on my mk5 gti with wobble bolts.
i am going to buy the adapters he used off of him.


----------



## mk4r32 (Sep 13, 2008)

what about these? 
Front: 18x8 et:52/Rear: 18x10 et:65 with 20mm spacers front/25mm rear.
would these be ok? i dont know how to account for the spacers...and i need them cause the wheels are 5x120.
thanks:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

mk4r32 said:


> what about these?
> Front: 18x8 et:52/Rear: 18x10 et:65 with 20mm spacers front/25mm rear.
> would these be ok? i dont know how to account for the spacers...and i need them cause the wheels are 5x120.
> thanks:thumbup::beer:


Tire size is the only thing that matters when it comes to haldex systems... And you're going to need bigger ADAPTERS than that... think 30-35 front and 35-40 rear...


----------



## mk4r32 (Sep 13, 2008)

87vr6 said:


> Tire size is the only thing that matters when it comes to haldex systems... And you're going to need bigger ADAPTERS than that... think 30-35 front and 35-40 rear...


Is this true? Ive been searching google and vortex but can't find a definite answer if that's the case then it wouldnt be a problem to run wheels with et18 with the proper adapters I'm thinking 5mm

And why would I need bigger adapters for the other wheels I mentioned? There on a mk4 already...

(and sorry I didn't say adapters, thought it wouldn't be such a BIG deal):thumbup:


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

mk4r32 said:


> Is this true? Ive been searching google and vortex but can't find a definite answer if that's the case then it wouldnt be a problem to run wheels with et18 with the proper adapters I'm thinking 5mm
> 
> And why would I need bigger adapters for the other wheels I mentioned? There on a mk4 already...
> 
> (and sorry I didn't say adapters, thought it wouldn't be such a BIG deal):thumbup:


He's right about the tire sizes being the only thing that need to be near matching. As far as the adapters, I'd go with your sizes. You only need to run bigger (30-35) if you want your front wheels to poke and run stretched tires. ***But, you also need to take the specific wheels into consideration. Some wheels do need to be spaced/adapted out farther just to clear the brake calipers.


----------



## mk4r32 (Sep 13, 2008)

They'd be oem porsche twists, so I'd think they'll clear the calipers


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

mk4r32 said:


> They'd be oem porsche twists, so I'd think they'll clear the calipers


If they're twists, then they're not 5x120 as stated above. And yes, you're going to want the bigger adapters as I mentioned, because I'm pretty sure 18x10 et40 (where you'll be with et65 and 25 adapters) will not clear the inner rear fender well, particulary on the gas tank side. 

And the fronts will be fine, but I prefer a more flush look, which is what 30-35 will give you. I've ran these sizes before...


My old jetta with twists. Front final et22 (30mm adapters, wheel is 18x8 et52)









Rear 18x10 et20 (a little too much)









Then I got different wheels, these rears are 18x10 et30 (which is what I recommended you achieve above with the 35mm rear adapters), but the tires are 245/35/18, you could/would get more clearance if you used a 225/40 tire...




















Since you didn't know about the tire thing, you have to have tires with rolling diameters with .5" of each other. You have 8/10 wheels, you didn't mention whether or not you're looking for stretch or not. You have a R32 I assuming, these are tire combos I would run, if it were my car, none of these combos will cause problems.

215/40/18F 225/40R
215/40/18F 235/40R
215/40/18F 245/35R
225/40/18F 255/35R
Or 225/40 all around (you could still rotate tires, but not wheels).


----------



## mk4r32 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry, I have by mentioned but I do want poke what I want are the rears just a little more kinda like your jetta (which looks real good man:beer with the gold twists. As for tyres I have 215/40/18s now got them in a deal...but Im gonna be getting new tyres and I'd like those to be 235/35/18s
What you think about those? 
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

mk4r32 said:


> Sorry, I have by mentioned but I do want poke what I want are the rears just a little more kinda like your jetta (which looks real good man:beer with the gold twists. As for tyres I have 215/40/18s now got them in a deal...but Im gonna be getting new tyres and I'd like those to be 235/35/18s
> What you think about those?
> Thanks:thumbup:



Then get 35mm adapters for the front, 45mm for the rear for nice matching poke. Your tire sizes are fine. It will be ok if you have 215/40F and 235/35R, haldex will work fine.


----------



## mk4r32 (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbup::beer:


----------

